# in over my head



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

we were out for a walk, me, my husband and the 2 dogs. the neighbours dog was out for a walk and the 7 month old puppy made horrific, agressive, snarling, teeth nashing sounds. 

1) Was this an inexperienced way for her to say, lets play?

This is how I handled it.....I have never experienced this before, EVER.

1) gained her attention and heeled, sat, turned, heeled some more, (we were about 50 feet from the dog) repeat, repeat......

2) corrected everytime she focused at the dog

I was embarrassed and freaked out. I know a ton of you have likely had this happen before, please help.


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

Some teenage puppies can be a little 'gobby' 
You handled the situation fine
Just try to take your pups places where you will see other dogs and continue to work on getting your pup to ignore them.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

How much socializing have you done? I have a 1yr old who I had some concerns about at 4-5 months old. He started barking and acting either fearful or aggressive towards other dogs when we passed them on walks. He is my second dog and I realized I had 'forgotten' to do any socializing except for my dog and my sisters not super socialized dogs. I have a friend whose sister had a doggy day care and I took him up to see how he was. All of those dogs, by definition had to be non dog aggressive. He met them one at a time and was uncomfortable but it was clear that he wasnt aggressive he was clueless about the meet and greet thing. I took him up a couple of times and he has been neutral to friendly with other dogs since.

On walks I insist that my dogs be responsive to me not the other dog. So I basically do the same thing you did....attention on me, rewards for that. I tried correcting my guy, but that ramps him up more. So I prepare for contact. If I know other dogs are coming, I start doing obedience and I ask for a sit before the other dogs get to us. I will go off the trail if it is narrow and give the other people room. My experience is that most people approach with their stupid dog straining and pulling at the leash and letting them get too close. I will also stand facing my dog asking for attention. I would carry whatever high value reward the dog prefers and use it in those situations. I have felt embarassed too, I just say "he's a puppy and doesnt have manners yet". 
I have done body blocking, where you get in front of your dog, facing her, and 'block' her contact with whatever she is interested in, you move towards her forcing her to back up a step or two. She should look up at you or look away from the other dog and you relax the pressure. This is something you can start at home so you both understand how it works when you are in a more stressful situation.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

thank you for the support and suggestions. I believe I did intictively what you both said, including the blocking and as I mentioned the refocusing. she is not at all socialized except with my dog, until now she has been encouragingly neutral to other dogs and is pretty good with ignoring them.

for the sake of venting, I get a bit disappointed when I encounter pet people with her as I have strict rules to follow if they want to pet her and play with her and when other people think its OK to have thier dog come up to mine to play. I used to explain she was not only a pet and she is in training but I quickly stopped that excercise in futility, as everyone has an opinion they think I should hear. Anyhow, now we just keep to ourselves for the most part but I still hate the looks. I especially love the fine folks who tell me I sould try reward based training instead of a "nasty pinch collar". I say, "listen hippie, do you know what will happen if I put a flat collar on this dog and he sees a squirrel?" or "listen hippie, shut up and dont tounch my f'n dog!!!!!"    "your dog is stupid and mine is both smart and still untrained so you have no idea of the force that is to be reckoned within this animal still!!

Sooooo annoyed!


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I get really annoyed with the pet people too. I do (emphatically) use the 'they are in training' excuse with those polite enough to keep their dog leashed and actually ask if the dogs can meet. But at this point, when the idiot with the off leash dog or the dog at the end of the extendable leash lets their dog rush up to mine, I either drop the leashes or release them out of a command. Both of mine are neutral dogs and very happy to sniff sniff, lets go, and I dont want to get tangled up if the other dog/s get stupid. I just keep walking and my dogs do their best to keep up with me (sometimes getting rid of the other dog is tough). 

For a younger dog, I would keep on leash and keep walking (or like I said before-give them the path and make it clear you are waiting for them to go past). I really dont stop to hear advice (or maybe you look friendlier than me--I've never been offered advice LOL). I do have to say though, I dont tolerate the barking at other dogs. I know that a lot of people think GSDs are aggressive and I dont want to have my dog appear that way ( I live in foo-foo dog suburbia). So I definitely worked on Remus to keep his yap shut. The ball really helped!! Now it is a non issue.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That's what I do on walks, I will block my dog from the other and make her focus on me with a command or something (ball, food, whatever). Like yesterday, walked to the convenience store for a soda, my dog on a leash. Got to the store and my usual tie out spot had a dog in it, so we sat 10 feet or so away and waited, while I made her focus on me instead of barking and being an ass. When that dogs owner came out, we let them do a meet and greet and he petted my dog and went on his way.
I don't normally like people petting my dog but I can make exceptions; she was behaving very well and the other dog was well behaved too. The praise reinforced that she was behaving in an acceptable manner. Now if she's going to be an asshat, I won't let her meet and greet other dogs.

My pet peeve are those that have their dogs loose say in their front yard, and then get pissy with you because their dog comes racing up to yours on the sidewalk or across the street - even if yours is on a leash and in control and their idiot dog isn't.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Kat LaPlante said:


> I say, "listen hippie, do you know what will happen if I put a flat collar on this dog and he sees a squirrel?" or "listen hippie, shut up and dont tounch my f'n dog!!!!!"    "your dog is stupid and mine is both smart and still untrained so you have no idea of the force that is to be reckoned within this animal still!!


I pray to the 8 lb 4 oz baby Jesus that I never meet you when I'm out with my dog :lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Kat LaPlante said:


> thank you for the support and suggestions.
> 
> * You'll probably not thank me. *
> 
> Anyhow, now we just keep to ourselves for the most part but I still hate the looks.


Thank God your dog isn't from some breeder that's a member here and will tell you it's in it's genetics to be that way.

My advice to you is whenever you see this behaviour..ie your pup in your opinion showing aggression, just drop the leash, I'm pretty sure you're holding the pup back when this happens..just drop the leash and watch, try to be objective and learn.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> My advice to you is whenever you see this behaviour..ie your pup in your opinion showing aggression, just drop the leash, I'm pretty sure you're holding the pup back when this happens..just drop the leash and watch, try to be objective and learn.


All my current dogs would probaby be ok with this treatment 99% of the time (still that 1% niggling doubt if shit hits the fan) but my crazy GSD, Beau, was enough to convince me never to test it. The few times he almost got somebody (or dog) was due to my inattentiveness, not from holding him back on leash...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Thank God your dog isn't from some breeder that's a member here and will tell you it's in it's genetics to be that way.

As the breeder of that dog, it is genetic, and the dog is real and will always be that way. I only sell to people who use the word "hippie", and are clueless about pups. She paid me 4500 for that dog as a puppy. #-o#-o#-o


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Thank God your dog isn't from some breeder that's a member here and will tell you it's in it's genetics to be that way.
> 
> As the breeder of that dog, it is genetic, and the dog is real and will always be that way. I only sell to people who use the word "hippie", and are clueless about pups. She paid me 4500 for that dog as a puppy. #-o#-o#-o



too bad you weren't working with Matt. You could have got $10,000


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Thank God your dog isn't from some breeder that's a member here and will tell you it's in it's genetics to be that way.
> 
> My advice to you is whenever you see this behaviour..ie your pup in your opinion showing aggression, just drop the leash, I'm pretty sure you're holding the pup back when this happens..just drop the leash and watch, try to be objective and learn.


OK, sounds fair, I will grow some balls and see. The funny thing is Gerry, I have never seen dog fight, EVER. So I would have no idea what to do, or what to expect......


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Thank God your dog isn't from some breeder that's a member here and will tell you it's in it's genetics to be that way.
> 
> As the breeder of that dog, it is genetic, and the dog is real and will always be that way. I only sell to people who use the word "hippie", and are clueless about pups. She paid me 4500 for that dog as a puppy. #-o#-o#-o


 
Plus the 450.00 "special crate" and double the plane fair cuz you were able to reseve a seat in first class for her.


----------

